# WLAN Problem mit Y50-70 (geschwindigkeit)



## n0lie (29. September 2015)

Moin Leute,
ich habe einen Y50-70 und der ist eigentlich SPITZE, aber leider nur eigentlich....
Das Wlan ist sehr langsam.
Es ist so langsam das sich kaum eine Inet Seite aufbaut.

Mein Macbook steht genau neben dem Y50 und beide verwendet das gleiche Internet, der Apfel macht keine Probleme...

Wlan Karte: 
realtek rtl8723be wireless lan 802.11n pci-e nic

Ich habe bereits gesucht und einiges ausprobiert, aber erfolgreich war ich noch nicht !
Lan Kabel angeschlossen -> alles bestens.
Treiber deinstalliert und den neuesten installiert -> bringt nichts.
Neustart ->bringt auch nichts.
realtek rtl8723be Energiespar Optionen ausgeschaltet ->bringt auch nichts 

So wie ich es beurteilen kann ist es ein häufiges Problem, aber fündig wurde ich bis jetzt noch nicht.

Glaubt ihr es ist ein hardware Fehler und ich sollte ihn zurückschicken oder ist es einstellungssache ?


schöne grüße


----------



## DKK007 (29. September 2015)

Welches Betriebssystem?


----------



## n0lie (29. September 2015)

Windows 10


----------



## n0lie (30. September 2015)

Ich habe es nochmal in einem anderen Netzwerk ausprobiert, da Lenovo oft das Problem bei dem Router sieht.
Mac: 8 mbps
Y50:2mbps....

 Ich habe doch keine 1000 Euro für eine Schüssel ausgegeben wo das heuzutage grundlegenste nicht funktioniert ???


----------



## norse (30. September 2015)

Hey

ich habe gerade ein Y50-70  neben mir ... allerdings mit Windows 7.

Der Router steht eine Armlänge weit weg von dem Gerät und er steht bei ganzen 72Mbs ... wenn ich  mich weiter weg bewege kannst du dir denken was passiert.
EDIT: eben gerade ist er sogar auf 52Mbs gefallen ... und das bei Armlänge Entfernung zum Router
das scheint wohl der billige WLAN Chip zu sein. die kann man tauschen, kein Problem - aber man benötigt einen Lenovo gebrandeten, da es eine BIOS / UEFI Sperre für ungebrandete WLANs gibt, sodass das Notebook dann nicht startet.

Also bleibt nur eine teurere WLAN Karte von lenvoo kaufen oder es mit einem BIOS Mod zu probieren ...


----------



## n0lie (30. September 2015)

oder zurück schicken   (hab ihn erst eine Woche) 
Was kostet so eine Wlan Karte ? und welche taugt etwas ? Wenn das nur 20 Euro sind, dann kauf ich mir lieber eine neue Wlan Karte, da ich ansonsten sehr zufrieden bin mit dem Laptop


----------



## norse (30. September 2015)

Auf an hieb hab ich erstmal kein laden gefunden, der die gebrandeten Karten anbietet ...
und auch keine FRU Liste zu finden zu dem Teil. ach man, das ist wieder mal enttäuschend! Ein echt geiles Notebook - aber das geht garnicht

EDIT:

normal laufen alle Lenovo WLAN karten, ich teste gerade mal durch und geb dir glecih ein Feedback!

EDIT2:

Trotz HMM bekomm ich die Platte nicht ab unten -.- die sitzt so bombenfest, mag bei einem neuen Gerät das nicht gerade kaputt machen, aber nach meiner Recherche passen die Lenovo Karten alle.

eine FRU Wäre: 04X6011
IBM LENOVO THINKPAD WIRELESS N CARD FRU 04X6011 INTEL 7260 7260HMW-BN 20200556 | eBay
Amazon.com: Genuine OEM Lenovo Wireless LAN Intel 7260HMW FRU 04X6011: Computers & Accessories


----------



## n0lie (1. Oktober 2015)

Das blöde ist einfach das ich den Laptop wirklich günstig bekommen habe 799.... i7 4710, 860m,1000gb hdd, 8gb ram..
Wenn ich spontan was ähnliches finden würde für den Preis wäre das ja ok, aber ich finde nichts.
Und 300 Euro  mehr  für Wlan auszugeben was auch ein stick tun könnte.... Puhhh ich weiß ja nicht.


----------

